
Restaurants That Don't Even Deliver Are Ending Up on Grubhub Against Their Will - SriniK
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4ag3yn/restaurants-that-dont-even-deliver-are-ending-up-on-grubhub-against-their-will
======
zamadatix
The article is almost written with two completely different tones. One is that
GrubHub is offering delivery for restaurants that don't have an official
delivery service. The other is that GrubHub is issuing deliveries from fake
versions of restaurants or presenting restaurants as if they have an agreement
with GrubHub.

I don't see why it's supposed to be illegal to pay someone to pick something
up for you. Be it a bottle of Tylenol from CVS or some to go food from the
local restaraunt. If the person goes there and finds out the restaraunt
doesn't have takeout it's irrelevant to that.

It's obviously wrong to pose as/support fake versions of businesses or present
yourself as contracted by them for delivery when you're not. Unfortunately the
article has neither the wording nor information to make it clear which is
actually going on. I suspect both to some degree though.

~~~
keiferski
> The couriers walk in and we tell them we don’t even have an account with
> Doordash," Judy Ni of Baology told Philadelphia. "And so they leave and they
> go outside and call the guest, and the guest doesn’t understand what’s going
> on—it makes us look absolutely terrible, and it becomes this mess of
> confusion for the guest."

This is why it’s not okay to just let GrubHub/etc. add restaurants to their
apps without the restaurant’s explicit permission. Getting takeout food isn’t
like picking up a bottle of Tylenol - takeout orders require plastic
containers and silverware and often take longer to prepare. Not to mention the
fact that restaurant kitchens are already quite busy and don’t want to spend
time figuring out some third party’s mistake.

------
lightedman
Sounds like trademark violations to me, I hope the owner sues hard and wins.

